# Margins for trading the SPI



## sunbeam (21 April 2010)

What are the current margins required to trade the SPi both Intraday and overnight. 

Does this vary significantly from broker to broker

Thanks


----------



## Alpha_Bet (25 April 2010)

Overnight AUD6600. Intraday AUD1650 (Acct above AUD50000 and approved), otherwise AUD3300.
This was 12 months ago( so not current, but gives an idea), am no longer trading via this broker and no longer trade SPI.

Ring around and find out what's on offer.


----------

